

Silly putty for potholes - geuis
http://news.sciencemag.org/sciencenow/2012/04/silly-putty-for-potholes.html?ref=hp

======
samuellevy
Now that's a little bit of brilliant. What would happen if someone happened to
drive over it slowly, though (say, when stuck in traffic)? Would the weight of
the vehicle be enough for it to maintain it's viscosity, or is it the
combination of weight and speed that do the job?

